# Hillary de Putron



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

[
greetings
With the kind assistance of genealogists i have tracked a family line to one Hillary[or Hilary] de Putron occupation Master Mariner who died 23 feb 1850 in Northern Hospital Liverpool aged 42 from "diseased knee joint". If possible
[and if i can afford it] i would like to obtain [a] a copy his master mariner's certificate.Where would the original be held??/ * alist of the vessels he commanded and where did they trade?? [c] any reports concerning his commands which might give a clue to the origin of his diseased knee joint e.g. severe storm etc
What channels might offer the best chance of pushing onwards with my research. grateful for any assist.
Thanks*


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Finding certification details of Masters before it was made compulsory in 1850 can be difficult. From 1845 these certificates were taken on a voluntary basis and only applied to masters and mates in the foreign trade.
To find some basic's, I would first of all take a look at the Alphabetical Register of Masters in series BT115 at the British archive at Kew, London. Problem is its on microfilm so you would need to visit or find a researcher to look for you.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...CATLN=3&CATID=1586&SearchInit=4&CATREF=BT+115

I note that the surname de Putron is common in the island of Guernsey. Before going on the Kew course I would see what an e-mail brings to
http://www.gov.gg/ccm/navigation/culture---leisure/museum-
services/;jsessionid=5CC8F932C167D43EFA215CC99215F937

I would also contact Merseyside Maritime Museum to see if they have anything on him.

Roger


----------



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Roger
many thanks for your suggestions as to how i might proceed.There is certainly a linkage already established with guernsey. Also found Hillary de Putron married in 1830 at the English Chapel, Antwerpen.


----------

